# Lock screen fun facts and tips...



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

hi,

I have my lock screen set to “picture”
I have the setting for get more fun facts tips... set to on..

When I lock the pc the fun facts and tips do not show...

Any ideas greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

I noticed it also. I think it shows only when connected to the internet.


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

actually for me it doesn't show even if i'm connected to the internet.


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Okay

Check here

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/configuration/windows-spotlight

Turn Windows Spotlight on Fun facts are a part of it.


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks...spotlight is working fine...when i select a picture i dont see the fun facts...and the option underneath is selected...


----------

